
My standing desk experiment - liangzan
http://blog.liangzan.net/blog/2012/09/29/my-standing-desk-experiment/
======
enraged_camel
I used a standing desk at work for about four months earlier this year. I
didn't like it because:

1\. My feet would hurt from standing up all the time, which interfered with my
concentration.

2\. The desk was a continuous source of questions from coworkers. People would
ask me how I built it, how much it cost, what benefits I've observed, and a
ton of other stuff. I answered so many questions that I could go and sell
stand-up desks for a living if I wanted.

3\. It cost me 50 bucks in parts (from Home Depot) and 2.5 hours to build. I
didn't have any previous carpentry experience, so I just nailed six wooden
legs to a 1.5 x 4 feet board - it was basically a coffee table that I put on
top of my existing table at work. While I saved a bunch of money, the end
product wasn't sturdy enough to reliably support a laptop, a phone and an LCD
monitor (plus my forearms) for extended periods of time. Occasionally it would
start wobbling and I would need to hammer in the nails a little bit.

In the end I gave up because I decided that the potential health benefits were
not worth the discomfort and the regular interruptions.

~~~
ed209
Did you consider a height adjustable desk?

I work alone, so it's not too embarrassing having an electronic desk. I have
noticed that my legs ache less. I stand for about 1/3 of the day usually.

~~~
greggman
Or just get a tall desk chair. They make desk chairs that are tall like bar
stools for standing desks. (<http://goo.gl/5zMCq>) Then you can stand when you
want or sit when you want. Pulling the chair up seems easier than
raising/lowering a desk

~~~
ed209
it takes about 3 seconds to lower or raise my (electric) height adjustable
desk. I got it for £200 off ebay. You can just about see the mechanism on this
post about my workspace <http://qiip.me/edlea/blogger/post/4019>

------
kiba
It'll be better if you actually systematically collect quantitative data over
a month and upload it to a github repository. You also do it regardless of
what experiment you're running. That way you will be able to see your weight
before a particular experiment and what's the result of your experiment
afterward. Also, if you logged what you eat, you may be able to rule out the
hypothesis that you simply ate more.

This is exactly what I have done for my walking 10K steps experiment:
<http://kibabase.com/articles/self-quantification#data>

The data collected are my weight, steps count, blood pressure and pulse rate.
The blood pressure and pulse rate are added after 21 days into my logging
effort, since it is my policy to add a new set of data every 21 days.(Next
will be blood sugar level)

Although, I have yet to analyze or present the data from my walking 10K steps
a day experiment.

~~~
draven
Cool experiment! Have you thought about measuring your waking body temperature
as well (as an indication of your basal metabolic rate) ? What are you using
to measure your blood pressure?

~~~
kiba
_Cool experiment! Have you thought about measuring your waking body
temperature as well (as an indication of your basal metabolic rate) ?_

I haven't thought of that and I don't know of a good way of measuring that.
Currently, I only count the total cumulative steps roughly in a 24 hours
period.

 _What are you using to measure your blood pressure?_

I just use a blood pressure cuff.

If you want to know about my process for selecting tools and using them, see
the section on tool on my essay I linked to in the original post.

~~~
draven
_I just use a blood pressure cuff._

I was wondering what kind of cuff. The electronic ones or the old-school ones?
(My original question was too vague, sorry about that.)

As for the wake up temperature, measure your temperature as soon as you wake
up (keep an electronic thermometer on your bed table.) Some people also
measure it 3/6/9 hours after waking as well.

~~~
JshWright
It's tough to take your own blood pressure with a manual sphygmomanometer and
stethoscope (not enough hands...).

------
gojomo
Ergonomically, this experiment had some problems:

• the photo shows a large monitor, presumably used while continuing to type at
the laptop keyboard, off to a side angle. Having your typing-hands/torso and
eyes/neck at differing angles can be very stressful for the head/neck.

• the author notes that because of a tendency to "edge closer to the desk when
I stand" resulting in eyes "too close to the computer screen", he placed his
floor mat further from the desk. If the natural, comfortable standing position
was close to (or even leaning against) the desk, he should have pushed the
screen back to accommodate that position -- not forced himself to stand
further away.

Whether seated or standing, face both your keyboard and main monitor at the
same direct (perpendicular) angle. Also when seated or standing, adjust the
position of the screen or keyboard to accommodate your preferred posture,
_not_ the other way around.

------
mtdev
I have a cubicle and a lab area at work where I do hardware/software
development, which means a large portion of my work involves a computer. I
decided to try a standing desk about two years ago, however, I didn't want to
commit fully and we don't have desks that raise and lower automatically. I
decided the best solution would be convert my lab workstation to standing. I
built something to hold mouse and keyboard at proper height and raised my
monitors/docking station to eye level. I also added a 3/4" textured mat to
stand on and keep a set of comfortable shoes at work.

My findings are that I am more alert standing up, however, I focus better on
documentation while sitting down, so I alternate between the two throughout
the day. Having both standing and sitting desks seemed to be optimal since a
proper sitting desk chair can be more comfortable than a tall chair at a
standing desk.

------
sudonim
Awesome for trying out a standing desk.

Take a look at this article which has a picture of what your posture should
look like: [http://www.tinkeringmonkey.com/site/do-your-back-a-favor-
get...](http://www.tinkeringmonkey.com/site/do-your-back-a-favor-get-a-
standing-desk/)

Likely problems I see with your set up:

* Keyboard too high * Monitor too low and off to the side

You'll probably be looking down and to the left, and certainly would if the
keyboard is the right height so your arms are at a 90 degree angle.

------
scottw
I built one of these:

[http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dollars.html)

and I've been using it since early July and spend most of my day at it. It has
significantly helped how my back feels by the end of the day. It's plenty
sturdy (I actually bought two of the tables: one for my monitor and keyboard,
the other I cut the legs down to the same height as the keyboard on the other
table. I put my laptop on this one).

I also have a Steelcase Leap chair I bought in February which helped with the
back too. I still use it for writing in my notebook every couple of hours.

I stand barefoot on a cheap backpacking foam pad which I cut in half. I keep a
pair of flipflops at my desk if I need to run around the office. Every so
often I'll do some leg stretches. I'm considering buying a quality antifatigue
mat, but I'm making this work for now.

------
graeme
I switch between a seated desk, and a standing desk improvised out of an ikea
shelving unit. Very simple, I just put my laptop on top, and have a power cord
at each location.

<http://imgur.com/a/OCX4J>

(The pictures were for a reddit minimalism post, hence the bookshelf pictures)

I got the foot soreness too. Switching fixed it, as did wearing footwear. I
plan to get a mat, I've heard that helps too. My floor is hardwood.

I'm much less likely to goof off when standing. Posture feels good, and I like
that I can move easily.

My one bad habit is slouching if I get tired. A sign I should sit down.

~~~
xymostech
I'm not actually sure whether the recommended ergonomics matter a whole lot
but it seems that your keyboard and screen heights while standing are not as
they should be. According to most people, a standing desk setup should look
something like this:
[https://img.skitch.com/20120619-qqtq8nf6agxxk29cg9bsih8biq.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20120619-qqtq8nf6agxxk29cg9bsih8biq.png)

I'd recommend, in this case, just making sure your laptop is at the right
height, and getting a separate keyboard and mouse for lower down. Again, I'm
not sure whether this actually makes a big difference, and if you're liking
what you're doing now and it's not hurting I can't imagine it's terrible, but
just some advice.

~~~
graeme
No, I agree - you're right. My screen is lower than it ought to be. It's a
trade-off I make for working on the laptop.

I do make an effort to lower my eyes, not my neck.

------
kps
At home, I've been standing or walking on a treadmill for about a year. I find
walking actually easier on the feet. My current 'desk' is a prototype of 2×4s
and plywood, which I plan to replace with something nicer (with a matched
'skin' for the treadmill) soon, now that I've settled on positions for monitor
and keyboard. The treadmill (purchased used) has the upper section removed so
as not to interfere with the desk and keyboard, and the controls set off to
one side.

------
jawngee
I do the standing thing at home, sit down when working at clients.

The biggest thing I've noticed is that I'm less likely to dick around on
reddit or hackernews if I'm standing, so it's been a boon to beating
procrastination which I'm prone to do.

I've also lost weight, but I'm not sure if that's related at all due to a diet
change.

It took me a few weeks for my back to stop being stiff when I sat. Massage
therapy helped. Taking breaks is key.

I wear running shoes when standing and haven't noticed much pain in my feet,
if any at all.

------
tluyben2
I have been behind my home-made standing desk for over 2 years now; I almost
never stand still though; I walk in-place. I feel so much more healthy than I
ever felt that I will definitely never stop doing that. It just feels better.
In the summer I move everything outside and then it feels even better and very
natural somehow. I feel less stressed as well, especially in the summer
months.

------
jimberino
One piece of advice to all using standing desk setups. Make sure your display
is at or slightly below eye level and keyboard/mouse at elbow level. This
makes a huge difference - particularly not having to stare down at a screen
which puts undue strain on the neck.

And while you're at it - get rid of that useless caps lock key and remap it to
a control key - lot more ergonomically friendly.

------
tensteve
How about the FitDesk? Exercise bike with a Desk! I used it to train for a 100
mile bike ride. Now I use a FitDesk everyday to work and play my favorite
video games. Oh, at 47 years old I now ride metric centuries 5 - 6 times a
year. Just read the reviews on amazon.com. #1 rated exercise bike (based on
reviews)

------
ALee
I think the best set up is the standing desk + elliptical/treadmill set up.
That combines all the best research of a standing desk and the benefits of
very low movement to increase brain activity.

~~~
thebigshane
All day on a treadmill is going to be bad on your knees, hips and heels. If
you running/jogging make sure you really pay attention to your form if you are
going for that long (which is going to conflict with your concentration). If
you are walking, you have to be even more cognizant of your form because
walking typically involves constant heel-striking.

Elliptical might be a bit better, but now you are sitting in an uncomfortable
seat and the repetitive motion will get you sore quickly.

------
reddit_clone
But they are all looking _down_ at the monitor all the time.

I would get a crick in my neck doing that for extended periods of time.

How do people handle that?

~~~
darkstar999
You should have your monitor adjusted such that looking straight ahead, you
see the top of it. You shouldn't have to look down.

------
jagira
You must do ankle rolls and calf stretch every 30 minutes while using standing
desk.

------
timcederman
I concentrate better sitting down, but there really is nothing better for my
back.

------
ambybamby
Try this www.staandupdesk.com it's simple and cheap.

------
planetjeffro
I've been "standing" for about 1.5 yrs now.

I started out with a Geekdesk at home and then also got an ergodepot desk for
work - they're about $900 and $600 respectively (incl shipping) and worth
every penny. THese desks are more expensive options because they are height
adjustable. Height adjustable is the key bc it allows you to sit (not at a bar
stool, but a real office chair).

\- My "default" position is standing (with an amusingly named "anti-fatigue
mat" which my dog tends to get fatigued and sleep on regularly). When my legs
are tired, I sit. I can do this quickly and without any strain in my neck,
back or arms because the desks are motorized. I might switch positions a few
times a day.

\- Phone calls are always taken standing. Certain tasks that require a lot of
intense focus I might sit for. At home I'll watch a TV show standing, for
example. Even after a run, I'll stand.

\- I'm a runner and hate sitting for long periods. I also have bad posture and
have had some minor back pain from sitting. That all went away with the desk.

\- POSTURE! It's so easy to sit and slouch or crane your neck or whatever.
Standing doesn't fix that but it certainly makes it easier to have better
posture without thinking about it.

\- A standing desk makes it incredibly easy to "get situated". Just walk up to
it, do something, and walk away. Much less latency than sitting at a big
chair, shuffling up to the desk, doing something, and then getting up from the
chair.

\- I _love_ answering questions about my standing desk (yes, I can be an
amazing sales person!) because I think everyone should have one. Remember, I'm
talking about a _height adjustable_ desk, not these $30 ikea deals on bricks.
The point is, you can always go back to sitting normally so it's not a major
commitment and people need time to adjust. To me, every office should outfit
H.A. desks so employees can make their own decision.

\- The health benefits are pretty well established. Read the NYT article
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/sunday-review/stand-up-
for...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/sunday-review/stand-up-for-
fitness.html) And look up the studies that discuss how enzymes for breaking
down fat shut down when you sit.

\- Definitely do NOT get a standing desk "to lose weight". That just seems
silly to me. So maybe you'll burn ~100 calories more per day but most likely
won't see anything noticable. This is a _long term_ solution. The noticeable
thing is that your leg muscles are actively engaged through the day, it's
easier to activate various muscle groups bc you'll switch legs, stretch, etc.
The major benefits apparently are with your heart but that ain't something
you'll notice in the near term.

\- I Love having "meetings" around my desk. Everyone stands, we look at the
screen easily (no crowding of big chairs with arm rests) and things just stay
more focused.

> Short video (of me) about Geekdesk:
> [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWVaKP7obbk&feature=g-upl](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWVaKP7obbk&feature=g-upl)

> Longer video (of me) describing 5 tips for posture incl standing desk but
> also adjusting a keyboard and monitor correctly, and even changing your
> keyboard layout: <http://t.co/fi3DJbI3>

> And of course, I am the ever-judgemental Dwight in my office :)
> <http://t.co/pHDSWHyf>

